# Suzie's 5 Babies Home Safe and Well



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

here she is


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

Fantastic!!!! SO pleased...how did it all go?


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww they are beautiful


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

its been a hard 24 hours but more settled now


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww they are so cute now you can all have a well deserved rest. am glad she is ok


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations, well done,xx


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

oh thats such a relief! did she need the c section? is she ok?


----------



## Baby Bordie (Jun 21, 2009)

Awwwh, thats such a relief, im glad the c section went well!


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

What a beautiful picture.
She looks exhausted but very content.
So pleased for you.


----------



## Dozymoo (Feb 26, 2009)

So pleased it went it worked out well in the end. That's a lovely photo you have posted. Suzie looks so content and relaxed after her ordeal.

Looking forward to seeing the little babbies grow. 

x


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

All babies have put on a few grams during today besides one he has lost 3gr so will see what he weights in the morning and see if I need to give him a top up until suzie is fully back to strength.

Fingers crossed for a good night - thank you all for you comments


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

So glad all went well! welldone to mum and youxxx


----------



## burfy (Mar 8, 2008)

Glad she ok and the babies are georgeous!!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

suzie seems to having trouble supplying enough milk - the babies are crying alot of the time, I have topped them all up this morning and all of them fed well from the teat so gonna do it again this afternoon. 

Has anyone had this problem when the mom has had a section? I know if can delay the milk coming through just thought I would ask if anyone has any comments / experience ?


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Sorry I just left a message on your other thread. Sootisoxs cat had a c section, perhaps she will have some advice.


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks mellowma I got in touch with sootisox.

Here are a couple of pics I took today - kittens nearly 48hrs old.


----------



## Anwen (Jul 10, 2009)

Just out of interest, if you bred a hairless cat with a hairy cat, which would the kittens be?!
xxx


----------



## wrinkles (Nov 2, 2007)

hairy  unless of course the hairy cat was an f1 and carried for hairless in which case you'd get a mixed bag of hairless and hairy


----------



## Mochali (Sep 29, 2008)

I didnt have a problem with my girl that had a c section, but then she just had the one. I just keep putting her on the teats


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

The kittens are just adorable I can't wait to see them grow up. What breed is mum?


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

mom is a sphynx


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

i must admit i have never been overly keen on hairless cats but suzie just has the sweetest look on her face with her babies just makes you want to give her a huge hug


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

she is my 1st hairless and she is just a sweety.

Still a little worried about kittens not gaining weight, think I will have to intervene a little more and do more topups I was hoping her milk might have improved by now but doesn't seem to be.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

topping up is a good idea if they are happy to take it. sometimes the mum just doesnt produce enough milk if they have large litters or sometimes you get stubborn kittens that all want the same teat and refuse point blank to drink from another at first, those little ones just need a little extra encouragement


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been topping the smallest 2 babies up using a syringe through last night and seems to have evened them out a little today, one has even started to open his eye today - probably so he can find suzie's little teats better lol

took some more photos today and just caugh tigger as we have called him with his eye open - this is very early at 4 days!!


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

oh they r stunning!!!!! iv been looking for a sphynx they r gorgeous!


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I have been converted, they have such fab personalities and are really nosey and playful.


----------



## staceydawlz (Jun 8, 2009)

they ae lovely have you got homes for them all, they r dear ats tho...was researching them and contacted a few breeder but some were 850pound...wow! lol xxx


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

I have homes for 2 - the others will go to pet homes only where they will be spoilt rotten - if you are interested then pm me xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They're adorable :001_wub:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

They are bootiful :001_wub::001_wub:

Tigger is lovely he has the most wonderful markings.

Can I ask a realy dumb question...please feel free to mock me ut:ut: lol, if I shaved my cat  (which I am not going too believe me!!) would the tabby markings be on the skin as well ??? :idea:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

LOL not a dumb question. the answer is probably not, very few cats have the markings on the skin, the only ones i know of are egyptian mau and of course the sphynx however my ruby had black skin at the blue fur and pink skin under the white (never shaved her but it was visible when i bathed her lol)


----------



## abbscats (Nov 8, 2008)

suzie's babies still not gaining weight and getting concerned about the smallest red tabby - keeping everything crossed that with a top-up here and there he will catch up.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww fingers crossed for you


----------



## Decode (Sep 5, 2009)

Omg what beautiful kittens!


----------



## kitties (Aug 1, 2009)

hows it all going? are they gaining weight i had that problem with one of our kittens, shes miles behind the others. have you contacted the vet?


----------

